

App Engine SDK 1.3.3 Released (includes SQLite) - adora
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/04/app-engine-sdk-133-released.html

======
achew22
From the article: "Additionally, the Python SDK has a new experimental feature
that gives you the option to use SQLite as the datastore stub backend." The
stub backend is where the development server stores the Google datastore
information. That is very different from Google saying they will provide a SQL
interface.

------
mark_l_watson
The one feature that I wish would be added to both Java and Python versions of
the SDK is a very easy way to migrate app data stores between AppEngine and a
local development environment. For Java, I find myself writing bits of custom
code to load data from a JAR file to load up my hosted data store - I do this
one time, then delete the code and JAR, and re-upload the app. A nuisance.

------
jackowayed
Can someone edit the title? It includes SQLite for _development_ to speed
stuff up, but there's no SQLite for your actual deployed app.

